# If you're a Pacers fan post here



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

topic, I wanna see how many fan we actually have here, Budweiser Boy and R-Star a fans I know that, but who else?


----------



## ZBoFanatic (Feb 10, 2003)

right here, die hard. die hard zbo fan too though


----------



## Absynth (Oct 1, 2002)

i know my name is heat fan, but im just as much a pacer fan


----------



## Pookie (May 23, 2003)

Huge Pacer fan here. SO big it pains me watching the NBA playoffs seeing the Nets in the finals and knowing that it could have and should have been the Pacers. I actually want the West to win because I'd be jealous if the Nets won. If any team brings the East back, I want it to be the Pacers.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

Sweet, I didn't know any of you guys were fans, you should post here a little more often, I'm trying to recruit more fans from other boards, but I'm having trouble finding Pacers boards that people still go to.


----------



## ZBoFanatic (Feb 10, 2003)

indy star board..... that place is loaded.....


----------



## ZBoFanatic (Feb 10, 2003)

i'd talk pacers here if there were more fans,... good luck with the recruitment in turning this board around


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

where is the indy-star board?


----------



## ZBoFanatic (Feb 10, 2003)

http://www.indystar.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?forumid=3


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

The Pacer board will be bumping by the start of next season, trust me. I have alot of ideas on how to draw in some fans.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

I'm not a Pacer fan, but I am a Reggie fan. 

Kidding aside, I do hope this team does well next year, as they have some incredible young and gifted players.

I also hope the Pacer fans come aboard and make this forum one heck of a forum - challenging the mighty Bulls, Blazers, and Lakers forums! :banana:


----------



## Pookie (May 23, 2003)

I tried registering there so I oculd "recruit" new members to this board, but they tell me 
"We're sorry. The e-mail address you have entered is not acceptable for registration. Please click on the FAQ link above for further explanation."
And thats the only e-mail address I got :heart:

Just checking if my edit works. Thanks Pookie


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pookie</b>!
> I tried registering there so I oculd "recruit" new members to this board, but they tell me
> "We're sorry. The e-mail address you have entered is not acceptable for registration. Please click on the FAQ link above for further explanation."
> And thats the only e-mail address I got :heart:
> ...


I'm gonna go there and try to recruit some people, and this is off-topic but congrats to R-Star for the mod position, now hopefully we can build this board up and get alot of posters here.


----------



## Absynth (Oct 1, 2002)

the problem with this board isnt the lack of indy fans. its the lack of interesting topics. perhaps some new topics would liven things up?

also how many of you all live in indy? jw, and also do you play bball too?


ill start off, i live in indy (moved from miami, which is why my two fav. teams are pacers and heat) and i play basketball, I am a combo guard.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>heatfan</b>!
> the problem with this board isnt the lack of indy fans. its the lack of interesting topics. perhaps some new topics would liven things up?
> 
> also how many of you all live in indy? jw, and also do you play bball too?
> ...


I don't live in Indy but I do play ball, only problem is right now I have tendinitis in my knees and I'm trying to get over that. I'm a point guard, I had a 32" vertical, can shoot the 3 handle the ball and my mid-range shot almost alway drops, probably because I'm like an 85% free throw shooter. I'll try to make some more interesting topics for the board, maybe I could learn something from the Indy Star board.


----------



## Dominican3 (May 31, 2003)

Hey new member here, im one of the biggest Pacer fans ever, i bleed BLUE and GOLD!


----------



## Pooh (Jun 1, 2003)

Huge Pacers' fan...been once since 1994, when Brown led them to the Eastern Conference finals.

Right now the top priority of this team is to re-sign Jermaine O'Neal then move from there. 

Keep in mind, die hard Pacers' fans. This current team has only been together just one full year. We really can't fully judge this staff and this team until they have another year under their belts.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

Welcome to the board Pooh, Dominican and other Pacers fans, if you saw my power rankings for the message boards we are at #18, I update it weekly, lets go for #16 at least by the end of the month.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Welcome ZBo, Dominican and jreywind. RIP Pookie. Its nice to see new members comming in. If you have any questions or ideas, pm me or TicN9neZ8.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

i'm a pretty big pacers fan. i'm really looking forward to this team next year- hoping JO stays and bender can step in.

tinsley
artest
bender
harrington
JO

with freddie jones and antonio daniels (maybe?) off the bench. that's a pretty fun (and hopefully good) team if you ask me.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> i'm a pretty big pacers fan. i'm really looking forward to this team next year- hoping JO stays and bender can step in.
> 
> tinsley
> ...


Glad to see another Fred Jones beliver. I think in a few years he'll make people understand why the Pacers took him as low as they did. He has great athleticism and could be a great player in this league.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

I never really have seen Fred Jones play, who is he comparable to? What do you think his future holds?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> I never really have seen Fred Jones play, who is he comparable to? What do you think his future holds?


His dunking was alikened to Vince Carter from what I heard, but I think his game must be pretty raw right now. I see him as a great slashing guard in the future and if he became a good shooter, look out.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

hopefully he can progress and fill up the SG position nicely


----------



## burnzone2 (May 31, 2003)

Die hard Pacers fan since the early 1980's. I don't get too down on them during disappointing times, but I'm not a sunshine brigader, either. I just am a realist, and I know what they have, and what they can do when fully healthy. I enjoy the offseason times as well, though it's not as active, but the rumors and trade possibilities are always fun. I noticed your post about this board on the indystar site.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>burnzone2</b>!
> Die hard Pacers fan since the early 1980's. I don't get too down on them during disappointing times, but I'm not a sunshine brigader, either. I just am a realist, and I know what they have, and what they can do when fully healthy. I enjoy the offseason times as well, though it's not as active, but the rumors and trade possibilities are always fun. I noticed your post about this board on the indystar site.


Welcome burnzone2! if you start posting here more I will add you in on the Pacers poster of the month poll.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

I am a Pacers fan. I live in Lafayette and attend Purdue U. 
I think the Pacers should go out and get Carlisle.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Lone Ranger</b>!
> I am a Pacers fan. I live in Lafayette and attend Purdue U.
> I think the Pacers should go out and get Carlisle.


Welcome LoneRanger and Burnzone2. Always nice to see new fans comming in. You both seem to know your facts about the squad. Welcome aboard.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Lone Ranger</b>!
> I am a Pacers fan. I live in Lafayette and attend Purdue U.
> I think the Pacers should go out and get Carlisle.


Welcome! What year are you in at Purdue?


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

I've been a Pacer fan since I was born. Still waiting for an NBA Championship though.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

We've passed up the Magic now and I think the Kings are next.


----------



## ZBoFanatic (Feb 10, 2003)

keep up the good work!


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ZBoFanatic</b>!
> keep up the good work!


thanx, we just passed the Grizzlies!


----------



## Absynth (Oct 1, 2002)

In some forums I have been to, there have been "insiders." any one here who has an inside source with the pacers?


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>heatfan</b>!
> In some forums I have been to, there have been "insiders." any one here who has an inside source with the pacers?


there are none here that I know of


----------



## abadays (Jun 7, 2003)

*New to forum*

I've been a Pacer fan since they intered the old ABA. First thing I do when I get home from work is turn on the computor to see how the Pacers did. Unfortunatly I don't have the time anymore to watch every game and know every player like I used to.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Welcome to the forum. Too bad that you dont have much time. If you need any info on the team to get caught up, just let me know, and Ill try to help you out.


----------



## Maravich (Jun 8, 2003)

Hi people, i'm another fan of the Pacers, since i'm a fan of the NBA, in 1993.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Maravich</b>!
> Hi people, i'm another fan of the Pacers, since i'm a fan of the NBA, in 1993.


welcome to the board!


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Not a diehard, as I bleed Bull red, but the Pacers are my secondary team.

I attend 20+ home games a year. If anyone ever wants to get a Pacer home game gathering going, let me know.


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

love the blue and gold. and i hope they get their [email protected]$t together and resighn the free agents.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> I'm not a Pacer fan, but I am a Reggie fan.
> 
> Kidding aside, I do hope this team does well next year, as they have some incredible young and gifted players.
> ...


Agreed 100% big reggie fan here. They should bring back the flying dutchman. His injuries should be healed by now! Also i have no faith in johnathon bender and al harrington. They should trade the pair for a star on a rebuilding team. Maybe the pair for stackhouse? This gives them a legit scoring option other than JO.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>shazha</b>!
> 
> 
> Agreed 100% big reggie fan here. They should bring back the flying dutchman. His injuries should be healed by now! Also i have no faith in johnathon bender and al harrington. They should trade the pair for a star on a rebuilding team. Maybe the pair for stackhouse? This gives them a legit scoring option other than JO.


No! I don't want Stackhouse on this team! He's a cancer!


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

the chances of smits coming back are no better than cleveland taking me for the first pick in the draft. he actually gave a comeback a try last year. he said his feet got sore again pretty fast and decided to call it a day.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> I attend 20+ home games a year. If anyone ever wants to get a Pacer home game gathering going, let me know.


I would, but I don't live in Indiana.


----------



## Reggie (Jun 14, 2003)

Hi guys

This is my first post here and i'm from Greece.
I'm Pacers fan but i'm fanatic Reggie fan.
I Have one question.Reggie play next year for the Pacers?
I' Know my question maybe is stupid but Greek TV and newspapers nothing NBA.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Reggie</b>!
> Hi guys
> 
> This is my first post here and i'm from Greece.
> ...


welcome Reggie, yes Reggie most likely going to play next year, but his skill is declining with his age so he may be a backup at the SG position.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

*I'm back!*

First post on the thread

Not the best time to come back, especially with exams, but draft day and the offseason are coming up soon and that should give us a lot to talk about, you never know what could happen. Anyway this board's come a long way... I remember when we had like 900 posts... damn... don't worry we'll be in the top 10 pretty soon!


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

*Re: I'm back!*



> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> First post on the thread
> 
> Not the best time to come back, especially with exams, but draft day and the offseason are coming up soon and that should give us a lot to talk about, you never know what could happen. Anyway this board's come a long way... I remember when we had like 900 posts... damn... don't worry we'll be in the top 10 pretty soon!


welcome back budweiser boy, I remember when you me and R-Star were the only posters here, we are more active but alot less then the previous week, this week we went up about 250 posts, the previous we went up over 400, come on guys, we're up there with the top dogs now, if we don't keep the board active were just gonna stay where were at, I think we're at 11 or 12 now, I'll do the power rankings tonight.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

here


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

I'm a big Pacers fan.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Ignore above post please, wrong forum.


----------



## bballvideo (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm new here, and I love the Pacers.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Welcome, enjoy your stay.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

PacersFan here 
THIS YEAR IS THE YEAR WE'RE GOING TO THE FINALS BABY!
i have no idea why but i'm a big Tinsley fan. (If only he were on another team so he wouldn't make us suck :sigh: )


----------



## jreywind (May 30, 2003)

Pacers fan here. Always have been, always will.


----------



## ArtestFan23 (Jun 20, 2003)

Hey guys...I'm new, but I'm a die hard Pacers fan...good to be a part of what appears to be a great forum!

Pacers in 2004!


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan23</b>!
> Hey guys...I'm new, but I'm a die hard Pacers fan...good to be a part of what appears to be a great forum!
> 
> Pacers in 2004!


Welcome, here the more ya post the better, we're growing and the more fans we have the faster we grow.


----------



## ArtestFan23 (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> Welcome, here the more ya post the better, we're growing and the more fans we have the faster we grow.


Thanks...glad to be here 

Edit: On a side note...I was born in Bellingham, Washington...I noticed that's your location..


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan23</b>!
> 
> 
> Thanks...glad to be here
> ...


really thats cool, I've lived here my whole life, did you live here for long or did you move early? How old are you? By the way so you know we have a bet with the Nets fans that we will past them in posts by the end of July, the losers of the bet have to pretty much support the team they lost to with an avatar and signature handed down by the people who they betted with, so pretty much what I'm saying is the more active of a poster you are then the better it is for the community.


----------



## ArtestFan23 (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> really thats cool, I've lived here my whole life, did you live here for long or did you move early? How old are you? By the way so you know we have a bet with the Nets fans that we will past them in posts by the end of July, the losers of the bet have to pretty much support the team they lost to with an avatar and signature handed down by the people who they betted with, so pretty much what I'm saying is the more active of a poster you are then the better it is for the community.


I moved from there when I was 3....so I don't really have too many memories of it...but I went up there one year on vacation because my grandparents live in Wenatchee (and I'm a big time Seahawk fan) and I got to see the Kingdome when it was up...and we stayed overnight in Bellingham...beautiful town...wish I could have grown up there.

I am 19 now...and I like in Albuquerque, NM.

Oh and don't worry I'll help us win that bet.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan23</b>!
> 
> 
> I moved from there when I was 3....so I don't really have too many memories of it...but I went up there one year on vacation because my grandparents live in Wenatchee (and I'm a big time Seahawk fan) and I got to see the Kingdome when it was up...and we stayed overnight in Bellingham...beautiful town...wish I could have grown up there.
> ...


bellingham is ok, but eventually I may move, right now I'm 18 so I still got alot ahead of me. Thank you for contributing with the posting.


----------



## jreywind (May 30, 2003)

Hey put me on your Pacers list please.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

yeah sure, I thought you we're already there, but I guess not.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

I was told to post here if I was a Pacer fan, so let me list my credentials:

<li>I lived in Warsaw, Indiana for six years of my life, and Schereville for one.

<li>I think Reggie Miller is going to the Hall of Fame.

<li>I hate the Knicks.

<li>I hate Patrick Ewing.

<li>I boycott all Spike Lee movies.

<li>I hate Michael Jordan, and the refs screwed the Pacers in Game 7 the ECF several years back.

<li>I think the Pacers will be in the ECF, if they can re-sign everyone, and sit Reggie on the bench, playing him limited minutes.

Plus, I want to catch you guys up to the Nets. Every post counts, right?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

It sure does rawse. Thanks for posting, hope you can make it to our forum regularily.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

welcome Rawse, I will add you to my fan list later, the more you post here the better!


----------



## Dukins (Jul 2, 2003)

Just found out about this site. I will try to post up. Mostly I read unless an interesting enough topic to post on.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dukins</b>!
> Just found out about this site. I will try to post up. Mostly I read unless an interesting enough topic to post on.


welcome to the board


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dukins</b>!
> Just found out about this site. I will try to post up. Mostly I read unless an interesting enough topic to post on.


welcome Dukins, I added you to my list of Pacers fans:yes:


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Hey guys,

I'm huge Pacers fan too. I live in Rochester, NY and i post sometimes on indystar.com forum, but i like this much better, but hopefully we get more fans. Too many people are living in a fantasy world and being way too unrealistic.

Anyways, glad to be here, i heard about this site on a hockey site (www.hfboards.com) and joined once i saw it since i'v been looking for a good basketball forum.

Hopefully more Pacer fans come here!


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MillerTime</b>!
> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm huge Pacers fan too. I live in Rochester, NY and i post sometimes on indystar.com forum, but i like this much better, but hopefully we get more fans. Too many people are living in a fantasy world and being way too unrealistic.
> ...


welcome MillerTime, I've been trying to get some Pacers fans to come here from IndyStar.com's message boards, but they don't seem to want to, which sucks because they are a huge board.


----------

